# Char-broil digital preheat question



## blenderbender (Oct 16, 2017)

First time smoker.... got a good price on a 
*Char-Broil Digital Electric Smoker with SmartChef Technology model 15202043 - A1*
My question is regarding the preheat time. In the guide it says the chip preheat time should be 45 minutes, but when I started my first preheat and hit the start button, the timer started at 1 hr 11 minutes for preheating. I'm only guessing that perhaps since the ambient outside temp here today is 55 deg. that the 'smart technology' takes that into consideration and thus the longer preheat. Any thoughts from like users? Thanks...... Gary


----------



## smittybbq (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey Bender,
I have a charbroil smoker. I have never timed how long mine takes to pre-heat although sometimes it does seem to take a little longer. I don't believe it had ever taken longer than an hour though. btw, how do you like your smoker?


----------



## blenderbender (Nov 2, 2017)

hey smitty....  I like it a lot so far, though I find the app is a bit clunky. Perhaps they will iron out those bumps in time. I'd like to see the addition of a cold smoker add on. Could probably do this on my own easily enough though.


----------

